

U.S. base housing terror suspects to get $40 million upgrade (Guantanamo Bay) - stfu
http://security.blogs.cnn.com/2012/07/05/u-s-base-housing-terror-suspects-to-get-40-million-upgrade/

======
Zenst
Well at least Cuba will have one reliable internet connection after this.
Question is, once they do leave/close the base - which company will fiscaly
gain by purchinging that connection cheaply, rest you know. Hope I'm wrong but
hey, happened before and will happen again. Goverment invests alot of money
into infrastructure and then sells of cheaply to a cliche private company who
then rapes the consumer.

Place your bets now.

